# Groomer Recommendations



## Maxadoodle1! (Dec 19, 2017)

I checked the thread histories and couldn't find any specific recommendations for professional groomers in or near Annapolis MD. (within 40 miles or so). Can any one please recommend someone good? We lost our groomer of the last 10 years and have tried 3 local places which were not very good. 
Thanks


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Try contacting your local obedience club or AKC club for a referral.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Contact show breeders in your area and ask them if they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Maxadoodle1! said:


> I checked the thread histories and couldn't find any specific recommendations for professional groomers in or near Annapolis MD. (within 40 miles or so). Can any one please recommend someone good? We lost our groomer of the last 10 years and have tried 3 local places which were not very good.
> Thanks


Your name contains the word: Doodle. Does this mean your dog is a golden doodle? If it is, be aware there are some very high grooming requirements with goldendoodles. They tend to have very soft fur that mats next to the skin. It's very hard to see and feel. I would suggest only going to a groomer that is very experienced with goldendoodles. Last thing you want is thinking your dog is groomed, but instead it has mats still next to the skin. Those mats can be a place to harbor bacteria and be a problem for skin infections and parasites. To find a goldendoodle groomer in your area, I would spend some time on some goldendoodle websites or facebook pages in your area. Most groomers in the show world, will have no idea what to do with a goldendoodle since goldendoodle fur is very foreign to both golden retrievers and poodles. Good luck, I hope you find the right groomer for your dog.


----------



## Maxadoodle1! (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, but it was just a name. We have a 5 year old Golden Retriever.


----------



## Maxadoodle1! (Dec 19, 2017)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Maxadoodle1! said:


> Thanks, but it was just a name. We have a 5 year old Golden Retriever.


Great! I just didn't want to mislead you that show groomers could handle a goldendoodle. I have a friend that grooms and she gets those darn goldendoodles in every now and then and she has a terrible time grooming them.

If you are interested in giving some grooming a shot on your own, here are some tutorials on how to do it. https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/grooming-your-golden-joanne-lastoka/


----------

